# دورة في أنظمة السلامة و أنظمة مكافحة الحرائق



## محمد حسيين (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كماذكرت اخواني أين لي أن احصل على دورة معتمدة في أنظمة السلامة وأنظمة مكافحة الحرائق
في أي مكان في العالم العربي ارجو ممن 
لديه المعرفه أن يفيدني شكرا مقدما للجميـــــــــــــع


----------



## M.Kheir (10 فبراير 2010)

the best place for Fire is Central Lanshire university in UK , or u can study at their branch in Oman , FSEC
best Regards


----------



## enmmanaa (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوور ولكن أين الرابط
يرجى عدم وضع الايميل ................ المشرف


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## د حاتم صادق (30 يونيو 2013)

سلسلة محاضرات ودورات فى هندسة أنظمة مكافحة

الحريق والإنذار الآلى مقسمة إلى 58 محاضرة

للأستاذ الدكتور / حاتم صادق

أستاذ مادة مكافحة الحريق بكلية الهندسة بالمطرية –

جامعة حلوان

ويمكن تحميل الفيديوهات من على الموقع الآتي :-

http://www.idealgroupcons.com/index.php/video-channel


----------



## sayed00 (2 يوليو 2013)

اخى الكريم يمكنك التواصل معى على الخاص


----------



## عوض بسيونى (16 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صابر على (23 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

